

Go native, HTML will lag for a while - suthakamal
http://blog.suthakamal.com/2012/08/go-native-html5-is-going-to-lag-for.html

======
suhaildutta
Good points and I agree with the general conclusion.

One aspect of building a mobile HTML app that soundly beats the native
alternative is iteration speed. Not having to wait for the approval (and
possible resubmission) turnaround time can be quite an advantage especially
early on.

The key is being able to transition to a native app quickly - an interesting
thoughts for the phonegaps and other html wrappers of the world.

